# If you don't like the noise of the countryside, move back to the city!



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Words fail me	:nonod:
'Townies' kick up a stink over cockerel noise after moving to the country | Mail Online


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL - daft nits.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

this is completly off topic....

it reminded me of some of the posh locals in my city....every week or so, we have a airforce jumbo bringing in injured soliders at the airport...every every month there are notices of complaints by local resident about noise pollution??? can you beleive it?? if i were the council i make them pay more council tax lol. 

Wonder if they would complain if it carried their wounded relatives...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GillyR said:


> this is completly off topic....
> 
> it reminded me of some of the posh locals in my city....every week or so, we have a airforce jumbo bringing in injured soliders at the airport...every every month there are notices of complaints by local resident about noise pollution??? can you beleive it?? if i were the council i make them pay more council tax lol.
> 
> Wonder if they would complain if it carried their wounded relatives...


People like that would just find something else to complain about


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> People like that would just find something else to complain about


true, bet after the cockeral it will be the smell of manure,,,probley start a petition to get riders to 'poop an scoop' lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GillyR said:


> true, bet after the cockeral it will be the smell of manure,,,probley start a petition to get riders to 'poop an scoop' lol


LOL, I've been known to scoop horse poop & rot it down for the garden:thumbup:
If its not a cockerel it will be the dawn chorus keeping them up all hours, like to see the council deal with that:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah agreed, if they dont like the creatures that inhabit the earth, then piiss off to outer space.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Yeah agreed, if they dont like the creatures that inhabit the earth, then piiss off to outer space.


i'd love to live in space!! id inhabit my own planet and make it pretty!!

but on a serious note, i love the countryside. hate cities, eww all the smog and manky air, give me country anytime lol:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


> i'd love to live in space!! id inhabit my own planet and make it pretty!!
> 
> but on a serious note, i love the countryside. hate cities, eww all the smog and manky air, give me country anytime lol:thumbup:


Lmao @ make it pretty :lol: :lol: 
I hate the city too, but am stuck here


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao @ make it pretty :lol: :lol:
> I hate the city too, but am stuck here


well if it was your own planet you wouldnt want it looking a mess would you!! :lol::lol:

ooh what city do you live in? i know nothing about Australia, as you can tell lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


> well if it was your own planet you wouldnt want it looking a mess would you!! :lol::lol:
> 
> ooh what city do you live in? i know nothing about Australia, as you can tell lol


In perth city of lights and boredom  :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> In perth city of lights and boredom  :lol:


aww i cant imagine anywhere that isnt the UK being boring lol:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


> aww i cant imagine anywhere that isnt the UK being boring lol:lol:


haha aint we a patriotic pair  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha aint we a patriotic pair  :lol: :lol:


lol thats why we get on so well :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


> lol thats why we get on so well :lol::lol:


yeah fly the flag for ummm where am I  :lol:


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

These are usually the same people who go abroad on holiday and then complain about it not being England.
It's a sad, sad world we live in if someone can't even put up with sound of a cockerel in the morning. I don't even think they should even be aloud to complain about them in the city. It's the sound of nature which lets the world know it's almost time to get up. It's usually the dam right lazy which complain, and those who work nights can't expect the rest of the world to stop just for them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lmao this reminded me of when i took my mum on a holiday to wales.The place we stayed at had peacocks in the grounds which i found such a delight,as did the kids and hubby.But no, my mum did nothing but moan about the noise they made.
If people don't like the noise of nature then imo they are sad.*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> In perth city of lights and boredom  :lol:


Perth! I may be related to a lot of Perth! lol.... my great-grandfather's brother emigrated there (voluntarily) and had 13 children. My mother is in touch with some of the descendants as they tracked her down when doing their family tree. I think Eleita runs a plant nursery there but offhand I can't remember the area.

Anyway back to chickens - we had chooks when I was a kid and the 'townies' next door complained about our cockerels.

I would just say, get used to it 'cos chicken keeping is a fast growing hobby nowadays and many many people are keeping them in towns & cities all over the UK. There is a little enclosed overflow car-park round the back of the local police station here where I sometimes take Merlin to do some training, and someone whose garden backs onto it has a whole load of bantams I can hear crowing.... and that's next to a small block of flats in one of the most densely populated cities in Europe.

Just wait, soon as I move somewhere suitable, I'm getting chooks myself - some Pekins and Seramas. I love bantams and the eggs are to die for.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao this reminded me of when i took my mum on a holiday to wales.The place we stayed at had peacocks in the grounds which i found such a delight,as did the kids and hubby.But no, my mum did nothing but moan about the noise they made.
> If people don't like the noise of nature then imo they are sad.*


I LOVE the sound peacocks make, I find it really haunting & lovely & it reminds me of stately homes one day I'll get round to posting photos on here of the magnificent Percy who came to live with us for 6 months
LOL Merlins Mum, we have relatives in Perth too, it would be pretty mad if we turn out to both be distant relatives of Waterlily


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I LOVE the sound peacocks make, I find it really haunting & lovely & it reminds me of stately homes


Me too but would not want to live with one! I knew some people with a smallholding when I was a kid, they had a peacock which always roosted on their chimney. Which was fine, except that he always did his Mayy-OWWW! Mayy-OWWW! for at least 2 hours at dusk and dawn.... and of course in summer dusk was at 9pm and dawn was at 4am....

After I went to India and heard wild peacocks there though, the sound has even more meaning for me. The Kula Shaker song "Govinda" has peacocks in the intro and really reminds me of India.

God wouldn't that be weird if we are related...LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Perth! I may be related to a lot of Perth! lol.... my great-grandfather's brother emigrated there (voluntarily) and had 13 children. My mother is in touch with some of the descendants as they tracked her down when doing their family tree. I think Eleita runs a plant nursery there but offhand I can't remember the area.
> 
> Anyway back to chickens - we had chooks when I was a kid and the 'townies' next door complained about our cockerels.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah I have prolly met at least one of ya rellies :lol: Especially as I live in garden nurserys plenty of weekends Lol  Its a small world really aye


----------

